
XBMC For Android - mmahemoff
http://xbmc.org/theuni/2012/07/13/xbmc-for-android/
======
w1ntermute
> Currently, for most devices only software decode of audio and video is
> hooked up.

This is a good start, but ultimately, you _need_ hardware decoding. Even if a
modern phone or tablet could decode 720p x264 in real time (many cannot), the
battery usage would make it entirely untenable.

~~~
patrickod
Is there a list of devices that currently have hardware decoding supported?

~~~
darklajid
The article talks about the Pivos box already, it's supposed to be (check
first!) this one:

<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0088IGPM8>

Not affiliated, no experience with that thing, but I think that's the only
device with hardware decoding support as stated by the article.

------
donniezazen
Ouya makes Android a major gaming platform and XBMC will make it a dedicated
media center. Android it truly realizing its true potential.

~~~
Terretta
"makes": Ouya doesn't exist yet.[1]

"will make": XBMC is here now, plus has a track record of delivering.

The "true potential" of Android isn't about gaming. Its true potential will be
realized when it can run on the disposable pay as you go handsets used by the
other 5 billion people on the planet as their primary and only computing
device.

1\. "The reality of the OUYA console doesn’t match the hype: why you should be
skeptical", Penny Arcade, [http://penny-arcade.com/report/editorial-
article/the-reality...](http://penny-arcade.com/report/editorial-article/the-
reality-of-the-ouya-console-doesnt-match-the-hype-why-you-should-be-ske)

~~~
donniezazen
You, me and Penny-Arcade are all subjective.

~~~
Terretta
That XBMC exists as a product and Ouya doesn't is not subjective. The GP
comment used the wrong verb tense for each. You or me remarking on this
objective fact is not subjective either.

The PA Report does indeed contain opinion.

------
CrazedGeek
For those more knowledgeable than I: would this run on Google TVs? It looks
like it's an NDK app, and I was under the impression that GTV didn't support
the NDK.

~~~
dangrossman
If it's an NDK app, then no it won't run. The Logitech Revue (aka Google TV
standalone box) has an Intel Atom processor, not an ARM, unlike most every
other Android device.

~~~
hammersend
Since it is an open source app, couldn't you just compile it yourself? Or
maybe drop a friendly suggestion to the devs to release an x86 binary.

~~~
Zigurd
Two more things:

1\. It might run. APKs support packaging more than one machine architecture
for NDK code in one apk. Currently, there is built in support, in the SDK, for
both ARM variants and x86. You can get add-on support for MIPS. Possibly
others, IDK.

2\. If it doesn't run and you have source access, and if the native code is
all in C and C++, you can compile it by adding the option to generate x86
code. It will be packaged in the resulting apk file, and should be installable
on Google TV, unless it uses other APIs not available on Google TV.

~~~
valley_guy_12
Unfortunately, while the Android NDK supports native code on x86, ARM, and
MIPS processors, GoogleTV doesn't support the NDK:

    
    
        Does Google TV support NDK?
    
        No. There is a pending feature request for NDK support on Google TV
    
        https://developers.google.com/tv/faq#ndk
    

It is my understanding that the Intel-based mobile phones are the first x86
Android devices to support the NDK.

~~~
Zigurd
Forgot to check that. Good catch!

------
jsz0
What about Plex? IIRC it's a fork of XBMC and has been available for both iOS
and Android for the last 6 months or so. Nothing against XBMC but Plex is
probably a better choice right now if you want something stable.

~~~
hapless
Plex is closed source. An XBMC announcement is more exiting just by virtue of
its open and non-proprietary nature.

------
kgutteridge
Syncing up with the repo, it will certainly be interesting to see how this
runs on the NexusQ that I received from I/O

~~~
kgutteridge
Got it up and running, choppy on the NexusQ but it certainly looks very
promising, now to roll up the sleeves and help out

[https://plus.google.com/109944805317147383619/posts/gnzpC8HE...](https://plus.google.com/109944805317147383619/posts/gnzpC8HETpP)

------
mmanfrin
This is wonderful news for OUYA preorderers.

------
stcredzero
This should result in another surge of OUYA contributors.

~~~
lukifer
This is the primary reason I pre-ordered (which I'm aware is something of
gamble). If the OUYA folks are smart, they'll bundle Plex or XBMC.

------
hu_me
i think this plus the fact that nexus q has been hacked to run apps might be a
boon for nexus q.

[1][http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/10/nexus-q-hacked-to-
launch-...](http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/10/nexus-q-hacked-to-launch-apps-
gets-remote-control-web-app/)

------
te_chris
Awesome, I've been thinking about building an HTPC, but beginning to balk at
the power cost compared to some sort of streaming device and low power storage
unit connected over N wifi. If there's box that has spdif out I'll buy it
straight away (for high quality DA audio conversion).

~~~
nobleach
Check into the ZOTAC Z-Box. The power consumption is pretty decent compared to
a full Micro ATX or ITX. It has optical and HDMI audio. Wireless N... I'm
running OpenElec on mine and it's very responsive.

------
beefsack
There's a built APK up on Miniand:
<https://www.miniand.com/forums/forums/1/topics/136>

------
watty
Will this work with the Nexus Q? Doesn't seem to work on my HP TouchPad.

~~~
jonah
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4245370>

------
drivebyacct2
Remember all of the cheap, hardware decode capable ARM devices we've seen
lately?

This is awesome, awesome, awesome. XBMC is an impressive piece of software.
uPNP AV/DLNA, AirPlay, can play from every network sharing technology I've
ever heard of.

~~~
emehrkay
I always say that its the best software I've ever used and I've been using it
since the OG xbox ~2005. It is perfect for a television and somehow they
manage to constantly improve it.

Inexpensive set-top hardware coupled with xbmc is a definite win

